# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  getinng a neg everytime?

## Lemonada8

I know for rec drugs, there are legit drugs that can crosstest for positive but wonderin bout AS? i know if u put salt in the cup that will cancel out every test for rec drugs? but what about AS? and same w/ hydrogenperoxide and bleach, if you put a bit intehre, it will show neg test no matter what....?

----------


## BB's Dad

So inject some Hygrogen peroxide in you bladder?

----------


## Ryanhallmark

> I know for rec drugs, there are legit drugs that can crosstest for positive but wonderin bout AS? i know if u put salt in the cup that will cancel out every test for rec drugs? but what about AS? and same w/ hydrogenperoxide and bleach, if you put a bit intehre, it will show neg test no matter what....?


Are you joking? Do you not think they would smell it?

----------


## Lemonada8

well, no not inject it into your bladder, you have to pour some in w/ ur piss... and no i'm not joking think of a really concentrated urine smell, and then add bleach... not much like maybe 1/4 cup... that smell wont be that over powering...

----------


## BB's Dad

Ok so you go in for the test, how do you get the bleach in the sample?

----------


## Lemonada8

u be sneaky... i dont know... i was just stating what i heard, and it does make sense cause of the reactivity of bleach...

----------


## domeyeahaigh

man... i must say this is quite dumb, they will realize that you have put something in it, and make you redo it..and i am confused, you are worried about a drug test? what is it for a job? if you are getting tested for a job, they will test you for 5-7 different things..

thc, opiates, barbituates, amphetamines, and cocaine...those are the 5 main ones..nothing to do with AAS

----------


## Lemonada8

no i was just asking cause A) not about a job... for ncaa... but since i left and went to naia.... no worries  :Smilie:

----------


## anoopsathyadevan

> So inject some Hygrogen peroxide in you bladder?


what is the dosage and where it will be available?

----------


## Lemonada8

> what is the dosage and where it will be available?


What? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Darko89

ok I am in the m*lit*ry, and I have passed a drug test by using bleach and water, let me tell you how...first you only fill the cup with maybe an 1/8th of the way up with piss. then you fill the rest of the 7/8ths of the required amount with water...before you go in for pissing, soak your finger in bleach for a minute or so, let it dry, and do not touch anything with your finger. once you piss in the cup, you swirl your finger around in the piss untill you feel comfortable enough that it soaked in...that will guarantee a neg. result on your urinalysis. I have done this before...

----------


## Dizz28

Darko89 - I don't know what service you are in and who is in charge of testing you but you must have some bags of shit running your urinalysis program if you are able to fill your cup up with water and swirl your finger around in it. Consider that very rare

To the OP, if you knew the procedures for the testing of street drugs compared to AAS, those methods commonly used to beat the rec drug tests will not be effective at all for the AAS ones

----------

